# Puppies Noses



## Vic3112 (Mar 25, 2011)

This might sound really daft so apologies if so but do puppies noses ever change colour? Maisie is 3 weeks old now and has a nose that is goldey brown that matches her colouring. Alot of gold and blonde cockapoos i've seen have black noses. Will Maisie's change? Thanks guys x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Gypsys nose has stayed brown. i dont think maisis will change.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

My red toy american cockapoo had a jet black nose for the first few months and now its a browny beige colour.My friends cockapoo had a speckly pink and black nose as a pup and its jet black now so they can change.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Their nose colour can also change on a seasonal basis. Flos was black when we got her then went quite browny/pink over winter (winter nose). When I started giving her a supplement, Plaque Off, to help keep tartar at bay her nose went black again as the seaweed supplement darkened her nose.


----------

